# Hot Shot 2013 Prostaff Sound off!



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats to those selected for the Prostaff and Fieldstaff program with Hot Shot Mfg for 2013! Rather than me listing each of you...if you have returned your contract to me, please do intro yourself here.

Thanks
Robin


----------



## fm1876 (Dec 22, 2012)

From sunny state of Arizona. 

Frank


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Happy to be back again for 2013.

Logan Chartrand


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

Proud to have the opportunity to represent!!! 
Scott Hofsaess


----------



## desertbucks (Sep 7, 2011)

Proud to be on team Hot Shot, thanks for opportunity. Peoria Arizona Dan Acosta


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Ready for a great 2013. Thank you!
Travis Hoem


----------



## buffhunter76 (Feb 21, 2009)

A big thanks to HOT SHOT Dave and Robin lookin to be wackin and stackin lots here in 2013!!!!!!!!!!

Dominick Argenziano
Hot Shot Pro Staff
Vail Arizona


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Congrats to everyone that was picked!

Troy Owens, planning on getting Hot Shots name out in western Wyoming and collecting some trophies with my Eclipse. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

Looking forward to a great 2013. Bobby Lawson Philadelphia Pa


----------



## arrow1969 (Nov 23, 2012)

Proud to be on team Hot Shot, thanks for opportunity South Dakota
James " Tank" Underwood


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

nothing like shooting a great release that is made for the archer with quality. I started shooting there release back in the 70's and me and hot shot are still around. My best to all the hot shot shooters out there. 

Bill


----------



## WYHunter16 (Aug 30, 2006)

Proud to be back in 2013! Great guys and great company to represent. 

Eric


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone planning any big or major shoots this season? I am hoping to make Metropolis this year, possibly Bedford, and the R100 in Columbia, MO. Depends on if they decide to do a second new agent ramp-up where I work and how involved they ask me to be in the process this time around. We did a 500-agent ramp-up last year and killed my 3D season.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Glad to be back for 2013. I'm also going to try to get to Metropolis, hope to see some of you there.


----------



## fm1876 (Dec 22, 2012)

I will be doing AZ Cup in April. Then all or most AZ 3d shoots.


----------



## rampower (May 18, 2011)

From the great state of Wyoming proud to be on staff for 2013. Looking forward to a great year. 

Craig


----------



## WYHunter16 (Aug 30, 2006)

Any of you in Vegas this weekend!


----------



## buffhunter76 (Feb 21, 2009)

I guess ill have to shoot the triple crown here in AZ. Or I mean win the triple crown....LOL


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks for the opportunity


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Highball said:


> Anyone planning any big or major shoots this season? I am hoping to make Metropolis this year, possibly Bedford, and the R100 in Columbia, MO. Depends on if they decide to do a second new agent ramp-up where I work and how involved they ask me to be in the process this time around. We did a 500-agent ramp-up last year and killed my 3D season.


planning on a few PSAA indoor state championsip ,PSSAA field championship,Regions (hopefully) IBO triple crown,NFAA indoor nationals, possibily ASA metro and classic


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrats guys. I am back for another year. Great equipment and great people. For anyone new.....there is not a better staff to be on.

As far as shoots....other than local....I may hit london this year and one of the IBO triple crown shoots. One thing that is for sure is I plan on shooting a bunch of live stuff with my bow. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

hey all im Matt from the great white north of Michigan in the upper peninsula


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Live stuff for sure, Mark! I only got to turkey hunt 2 days last spring and our farm was hit bad with EHD this summer. I'm ready for some action this year.


----------



## Love to shoot (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats to all those selected. I love my Nano and Eclipse.


----------



## gametaker (Jun 9, 2006)

another arizona shooter. but im from the cold part. glad to join the team. charlie cooley taylor, az.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

PA boy here. Andy Stouffer. I've shot a tempest for a few years now and love it. I'd like to pick up a back tensions and learn it


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

WYHunter16 said:


> Any of you in Vegas this weekend!


I hope you shoot great this weekend!


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the opportunity to become part of the team. Congrats to all who made it.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

*What Will Your Release Be Hooked To????*

Here is the BOW my 2013 Hot Shot Release will be hooked up to 2011 Elite Pure in Snow Camo 62# orange and black 60X strings, Sunset Orange VT LD Easton arrows, Copper John sight. What will your release be hooked to.
Matthew Oliver


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

DBLLNGR said:


> Here is the BOW my 2013 Hot Shot Release will be hooked up to 2011 Elite Pure in Snow Camo 62# orange and black 60X strings, Sunset Orange VT LD Easton arrows, Copper John sight. What will your release be hooked to.
> Matthew Oliver


Nice rig man! Love them strings too, clear serving are a nice touch.


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

thats to Robin and the rest of the hotshot staff for having me aboard i hope to get some good pictures and demo videos up in the coming months as soon as i pick out my releases and hope to get to hunt with my new release of choice this coming season. for those of you that have been shooting a hotshot release what would you recommend im looking at the eclispe and the tempest (or the stan potts if that one is available i love the black hardware also is there anything different about this release then the tempest other then the black hardware?) i look forward to this new venture and hope to represent well throughout the year i have a long guy that im going to get interested in carrying hotshot gear so i look forward to a great year with you guys! and also the other shooters that were chosen as well, congrats to you folks as well!


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

What do you guys get for being a staff member? Free release? Discounted prices? What?


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

BiggA said:


> What do you guys get for being a staff member? Free release? Discounted prices? What?


 Being associated with a great company. That's what we get.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

oct71 said:


> Being associated with a great company. That's what we get.


Great company......... with great products!


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats all! I didn't get picked, however I was in Vegas this weekend and had the opportunity to meet and chat with Dave. Dave gave me an amazing deal on a 3 finger Eclipce and I am looking forward to putting some arrows thought it!!


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

oct71 said:


> Being associated with a great company. That's what we get.


I can hear the guys @ Hot Shot clapping after reading this answer, lol...


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

A huge THANK YOU!! To Robin and Dave. From the state of Michigan! I will do my best to get a dealer for you guys and promote Hot Shot products in a Professional manner.


----------



## csowens_ashley (Jan 23, 2009)

back for a 2nd year cant wait to get started


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Taking my tempest tomorrow to shoot in my techno hunt league tomorrow. A long as its bit that darn African screen should be a good day. I never remember where to hit those critters


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

Phillip Johnson here from South Dakota!! Looking forward to representing this great company this year. Already got a show booth setup for showing off the releases with the help of another staff member.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Had an up and down day in the techno league. Shot a 205 on a small game screen. Then we went to an elk caribou sheep screen and I just blew up. Try it again in 2 weeks


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

love the techno hunt haven't shot it in quite a few years. I have the highest score shot on the african game disc at a 298 out of 300 in a league shoot 30 arrows i was just on fire that day.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Had my 5-spot league shoot Friday evening. It's a team handicap league.

Went in sitting solidly in 3rd place needing to win all 4 games to have a chance of bumping out one of the two teams tied for 1st before heading into the final week next week.

Ended up shooting against one of the teams tied for 1st and, after I wiffed my second arrow of the first end in game 1, it came down to 3 make up arrows from the other team's top shooter(he was at 285 going into shoot his last 3 arrows). 2 arrows in, and both were 5's. Another 5 would beat us by half a point, a 4, we'd win the game by half a point. Somehow, some way, on that last arrow he dropped it just below the line for a 4 and we took all 4 games!

After all the scores came in for the evening we were tied for 1st and the team we shot against ended up tied for third. We need to take all four games again next week to clinch 1st, anything less could result in a possible 2-end shootoff for 1st or drop in placing. The way the points stand now, there's a possibility that a team starting tied for 1st could actually wind up in 4th by the end of the night.


----------



## arrow1969 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I had a ******* moment tonight at archery practice. I was shooting with a friend of mine that I have been coaching for the last two months named Cal Carlson. great guy and has been doing great with his shooting. He shoot five X's in a row tonight witch might not sound like a big deal to some, but two months ago he was doing good just keeping all his arrows on the paper. i guess I should add that our archery range doubles as our indoor pistol range and Cal had been shooting his 22 pistol before I got there tonight. After we where done shoot at 5 spots I thought it would be fun to shot at the target he had been shooting his pistol at from 15 yards off a bench. So this is where my ******* moment starts. I pin the card board to our spider wed and Cal tells me their is no way I can hit all 6 bulls eyes and no way in hell i can hit the last two due to they are smaller then a dime. wait the red neck moment is all most here... So I shoot my six arrow and I get six bulls eyes. he even has me take photos so I can email them to him so he can show a couple of his other friends. (this is the first group of photo's) I have to admit I was impressed with my self at this point. So we pull my arrow and my buddy bets me I can do it one more time. So we put 3 new orange spots on the card board and a new center spot on the shoot and see in the middle and I say I take that bet. we walk back to the shooting line and I shoot my first arrow, Dead center. Then I darw back my second arrow to shoot at the first shot and see target and fire it off everything feels great the release breaks clean but we can see the arrow. So I thing I must have missed. ******* moment in 3,2,1... so I nock another arrow and say to my buddy watch this, just before my new Hot shot back tension release breaks I thing to my self I should do this I cant see where my first arrow is. everything is working just perfect. my bow is dead solid. my pin is sitting like it's glued to the target. my release breaks like glass. then I hear it..... I am hoping that the shaft just smacked together. Nope..... as we walk to the target my buddy is all excited say that was the coolest thing he had ever seen, I had robin hood a perfect bulls eye. he couldn't understand why I was not excited as well. and all I could thing about was I had just wrecked 30 buck of arrows. (the video). I just had to share, Photos and video are below. 

1st arrow







2nd arrow







3rd arrow







4th arrow







5th arrow


----------



## arrow1969 (Nov 23, 2012)

Video on my ******* moment





Hot shot release's are awesome. Here is the proof.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Greating shooting guys! I'd like to try the techno shooting. sounds fun.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

oct71 said:


> Greating shooting guys! I'd like to try the techno shooting. sounds fun.


It's fun you just really have to etch to not form bad habits like punching the trigger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

anyone get their package in the mail yet?


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

DBLLNGR said:


> anyone get their package in the mail yet?


I got mine and have already been out with my catalogs!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Got my release next weekend going back to my shop I shoot techno hunt at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Mine should be in today. Can't wait! I am donating my current Tempest to a young kid I've been shooting with on my 5-spot league team. He's just getting into archery and I've been letting him shoot it after our league rounds and he's fallen in love with it. Just trying to give back for all the help I've been given and grow the sport.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Highball said:


> Mine should be in today. Can't wait! I am donating my current Tempest to a young kid I've been shooting with on my 5-spot league team. He's just getting into archery and I've been letting him shoot it after our league rounds and he's fallen in love with it. Just trying to give back for all the help I've been given and grow the sport.


Class act right here guys! Way to go man!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Timing worked out well. Our league was supposed to end last Friday before my order arrived, but got cancelled because the storm. So, now I'll be able to give it to him on our last night of leagues...hopefully after we lock down 1st place.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

BiggA said:


> What do you guys get for being a staff member? Free release? Discounted prices? What?


Every shooter's deal is different depending on qualifications, time on staff, past effort with us, etc. Unlike many companies, we do not have a cookie cutter staff package.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Highball said:


> Timing worked out well. Our league was supposed to end last Friday before my order arrived, but got cancelled because the storm. So, now I'll be able to give it to him on our last night of leagues...hopefully after we lock down 1st place.


Awesome!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Highball said:


> Timing worked out well. Our league was supposed to end last Friday before my order arrived, but got cancelled because the storm. So, now I'll be able to give it to him on our last night of leagues...hopefully after we lock down 1st place.


Congrats man! Best of luck to you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Getting geared up for the Wy state shoot on the 9th and10th. I'll get to meet one HS staffer.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Good luck, Troy!

My 5-Spot league ended Friday night. We went in shooting the team we were tied with for 1st place, lost all 4 games, got in a tie for 3rd, and ended in 4th after a 2 end shootoff. It's still a respectable finish, but not where we were hoping at the beginning of the night.

I did get to give the young kid on my team the Tempest at the end of the night. Seeing the smile on his face and watching him run up to his dad yelling "Dad, check this out!" would have been worth finishing dead last. All in all, I'd consider it a success and I'm already preparing to improve next season.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Highball said:


> Good luck, Troy!
> 
> My 5-Spot league ended Friday night. We went in shooting the team we were tied with for 1st place, lost all 4 games, got in a tie for 3rd, and ended in 4th after a 2 end shootoff. It's still a respectable finish, but not where we were hoping at the beginning of the night.
> 
> I did get to give the young kid on my team the Tempest at the end of the night. Seeing the smile on his face and watching him run up to his dad yelling "Dad, check this out!" would have been worth finishing dead last. All in all, I'd consider it a success and I'm already preparing to improve next season.


That's a cool thing you did for the young guy Logan. He'll be beating you next year with it.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

First league night with the Tempest, best score so far, only dropped 3 shots........coincidence? I don't know but I sure do like this release! Very comfortable in hand.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

BC Bowstrings said:


> First league night with the Tempest, best score so far, only dropped 3 shots........coincidence? I don't know but I sure do like this release! Very comfortable in hand.


Nice!


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

In Arkansas
Rodney Roberts


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

I shot our BK indoor tournament at 18 meters today.
Took the gold medal home with me.

BK is a tournament indoor 18 meters, Fita wise. You have to shoot 7 matches in your local neighbourhood. Then you can be placed for the Rayon championship.
I became 3rd at the Rayon. From the rayon the best shooters compete for the BK.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

FlyingDutchmen said:


> I shot our BK indoor tournament at 18 meters today.
> Took the gold medal home with me.
> 
> BK is a tournament indoor 18 meters, Fita wise. You have to shoot 7 matches in your local neighbourhood. Then you can be placed for the Rayon championship.
> I became 3rd at the Rayon. From the rayon the best shooters compete for the BK.


GREAT job!!


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

Well first 3d tournament with the new Hot Shot release went very well for me. We shot a money shoot out of town that was a 2 man scramble best arrow. I shot with my brother and we ended up winning the whole thing taking home the top cash prize. I couldnt have asked for anything better the new release performed flawlessly


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

DBLLNGR said:


> Well first 3d tournament with the new Hot Shot release went very well for me. We shot a money shoot out of town that was a 2 man scramble best arrow. I shot with my brother and we ended up winning the whole thing taking home the top cash prize. I couldnt have asked for anything better the new release performed flawlessly


Congrats man!

Was a good weekend for Hot Shot in Wyoming too! All three Wyoming staffers were at the Wyo state shoot. We done good!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

2 top fives for me and the Tempest this past weekend.


----------



## rampower (May 18, 2011)

A second place win in BHFS class this weekend at Wyoming State Indoor BlueFace, shooting the Eclipse.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

We need all of you Wyoming shooters up here in Billings, MT June 1st & 2nd for our State Target Shoot, June 29th & 30th for our State Field Shoot, and July 20th & 21st for our Big Sky State Games at the Billings Rod and Gun Club. My wife and I are the Archery Commissioners for the Archery portion of the Big Sky State Games.

Congrats to all of the Hot Shot shooters this past weekend.


----------



## bigb98 (Nov 5, 2012)

My wife and I are new this year and we are stoked to be on the team shooting from Utah the Butchers


----------



## rampower (May 18, 2011)

Congrats, glad to have you on the team.


bigb98 said:


> My wife and I are new this year and we are stoked to be on the team shooting from Utah the Butchers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Our Hot Shot shooters are putting up some great finishes all over the country lately! Check that...how about all over the world!!! If you have a score or finish to brag about...post it on on the Facebook page to. Brag on yourselves! If you aren't on facebook email a finish to me and I will post it.

We appreciate all of you.

Robin


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Our Hot Shot shooters are putting up some great finishes all over the country lately! Check that...how about all over the world!!! If you have a score or finish to brag about...post it on on the Facebook page to. Brag on yourselves! If you aren't on facebook email a finish to me and I will post it.
> 
> We appreciate all of
> 
> Robin


I can't get your Facebook page to come up. Hope to be letting you know who :shade: the winner of the psaa indoor regional championship is this sunday


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> I can't get your Facebook page to come up.


http://www.facebook.com/hotshotmanufacturing


----------



## fm1876 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have been getting the Nano release set to my liking. The first competition with it will be the AZ Cup, just a couple weeks away. I am also intalling the Red Eye peep on the new Experience being setup for 3d/hunting.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Had an off week this week. Shot a 205 on my first screen. Second screen couldn't hit a thing come to find out my elevation screw on my rest loosened up. But n a good note the Tempest was as crisp and dependable as ever!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

got the nano set to my liking and am shooting it great now cant wait till the first outdoor shoot in 2 weeks. BTW does anyone have an extacy that I could try out before I buy one not to sure of the BT releases


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

DBLLNGR said:


> got the nano set to my liking and am shooting it great now cant wait till the first outdoor shoot in 2 weeks. BTW does anyone have an extacy that I could try out before I buy one not to sure of the BT releases


How much different is the nano than the tempest? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

paheadhunter said:


> How much different is the nano than the tempest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both shoot great but different. I too got my Nano setup perfect and played with the tempest for a bit and now am happy with the setup. Wrist release vs. thumb release are two different worlds. Both shoot different as in arrow impact due to the way the D-Loop is twisted. I came from shooting Carter releases and can't be happier. I think that the Nano is awesome. Small and lightweight with a nice crisp trigger when adjusted to my liking. The tempest, when the tension is correctly adjusted (personal preference) is an awesome release. The X-Tacy scares the crap out of me being I have never shot with a back tension before. Still trying to get the correct setting that makes me feel comfortable.

All in all, you can not go wrong with any of the Hot Shot releases.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

paheadhunter said:


> How much different is the nano than the tempest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sorry guys brain fart on my side. I was thinking of the Eclipse. So what ae the main differences between the Eclipse and the Tempest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

paheadhunter said:


> Sorry guys brain fart on my side. I was thinking of the Eclipse. So what ae the main differences between the Eclipse and the Tempest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the eclipse has a more contoured fit to your hand with each finger having a little bit different spot for your fingers to sit and the tempest is a straight bar with little peaks for your fingers to sit nicely. bother are very nice but depending on your hand style and whether you like the backside of your hand to sit flush with your face or if you like to have your thumb rest under your chin will determine what would be better, ive found that the tempest is good for back of the hand against the check and also good for the back of the hand to rest on the jaw line where as the eclipse i found to work best with the back of the hand rested directly on the cheek as the trigger and hand placement are slightly different to not be as flexable. both are great releases and this might not hold true for everyone. but this is just what i have found to be the most comfortable to me with each.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks sneezy so the eclipse would be very similar to the feel of a truball chappy boss. Had one of tense a few years ago. I liked the feel of the curved handle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

No problem PA headhunter


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Ready for 3-D fellow shooters?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Man, I've BEEN ready. I'm sick of this cold weather.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Highball said:


> Man, I've BEEN ready. I'm sick of this cold weather.


Me too. It's been a colder than normal few weeks here in PA. Planning on getting out to my parents next weekend and doing some long range outdoor shooting with my new Pearson Marxman. And I have to get my new Tempest setup like my other Tempest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Hoping some of my fellow shooters can help me out. I'm new to hinge and back tension release. I bought the xtacy and want to learn it. Anyone have a good proposal to set it up the best way for a noob hinge shooter? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

first outdoor of the season is this saturday and sunday and we still have 4 feet of snow on the ground and we are calling for more on saturday and sunday well guess ill have to dress warm.


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

Well i finished a strong 2nd Place at a Indoor 3D shoot at the beginning of March!! Was super excited to be using my Eclipse 3 Finger!!! I will not beable to make my state indoor 300 this year but am excited to get to turkey hunting and get some videos going. Thanks for the support Hot Shot!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Successful defense of the fall league championship! Went into the night 4.5 games up, it got a little too close, but finished 1 game up for the winter league and back to back titles.


----------



## rampower (May 18, 2011)

pm sent 


paheadhunter said:


> Hoping some of my fellow shooters can help me out. I'm new to hinge and back tension release. I bought the xtacy and want to learn it. Anyone have a good proposal to set it up the best way for a noob hinge shooter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks ram power for the pm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Successful defense of the fall league championship! Went into the night 4.5 games up, it got a little too close, but finished 1 game up for the winter league and back to back titles.


Congrats! I wasn't quite so lucky this year


----------



## fm1876 (Dec 22, 2012)

Well the AZ Cup was my 1st shoot to start off the 2013 shooting season. Lets just say I left some point unaccounted for that cost me making the cut to go to shootoffs. I know that I have the ability to perform better then I did, disappointed in myself but shake this one off and prepare for next shoot.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

Shot my first outdoor this saturday it was a chilly damp 38 degrees out with snow still on the ground I missed some easy shots and made up for them with some better long shots for the first half of the range i was almost 4 yards high on everything so I adjusted the indicator pin on my sight and started drilling the 12 ring I ended up 2nd to a guy who is a very good shooter so I cant complain.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Great shooting guys! Thanks for sharing, seeing though are next 3D is in July.lol Bear hunting will have to keep me going.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Great shooting everyone. Gearing up for same outdoor here in PA as warm as it is today I wish it started now


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

wish it was warm here supposed to get more snow the next 3 days


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

well another 10 inches of snow this week so there is no outdoor shooting for me this weekend its gonna be winter again before the snow melts


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

We hosted our own little last minute SNA Mini Field FUN Shoot last weekend. Had a great time! 








[/URL]


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

bcstrat said:


> We hosted our own little last minute SNA Mini Field FUN Shoot last weekend. Had a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that grass and is he wearing shorts? we got 3 more inches today


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

DBLLNGR said:


> is that grass and is he wearing shorts? we got 3 more inches today


That is our son and it was 65 degrees that day. We got 3" of snow the next day.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Got my Eclipse and Tempest loaded in my vest and ready to go for the spring turkey opener here in MO tomorrow. Missed opening day last year because I was in Texas training for a new job, so I'm extra-stoked for tomorrow.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

Highball said:


> Got my Eclipse and Tempest loaded in my vest and ready to go for the spring turkey opener here in MO tomorrow. Missed opening day last year because I was in Texas training for a new job, so I'm extra-stoked for tomorrow.



good luck to you on your adventure out in the woods


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Highball said:


> Got my Eclipse and Tempest loaded in my vest and ready to go for the spring turkey opener here in MO tomorrow. Missed opening day last year because I was in Texas training for a new job, so I'm extra-stoked for tomorrow.


Good luck Logan!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Good day in the woods...other than the 3 straight hours of soaking rain with no blind!


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

congrats on the bird thats a nice looking release


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

High ball nice bird. And nice looking release as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Spring bear starts this weekend here. Unfortunately family activities are taking precedence. One son will be finishing Bowhunters Ed and another at a Horn Symposium. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

I wish PA had a spring bear season. It would just give me another reason to be out in the woods with the bow and my tempest


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

Michigan turkey starts on monday going to be looking to get out in the woods then as long as we dont get the 8 inches of snow that supposed to be comming


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

DBLLNGR said:


> Michigan turkey starts on monday going to be looking to get out in the woods then as long as we dont get the 8 inches of snow that supposed to be comming


Good luck!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Had a little present waiting for me when I got home Friday evening...my short- and long-sleeve jerseys! Can't wait to start sporting these to events.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

wow that looks great I have to get mine ordered also.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

DBLLNGR said:


> Michigan turkey starts on monday going to be looking to get out in the woods then as long as we dont get the 8 inches of snow that supposed to be comming


Matt did yu get the snow they were calling for or are you gonna be able to get out on Monday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone have any new turkey success? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow-Cephus (Feb 3, 2009)

Well it looks like I'm a little late to this post introducing myself, but I am thrilled to also be a new HS shooter this year. I have not made it out after a bird yet but slinging lots of arrows with my eclipse 4 finger and am dialed in! I'll be graduating college on the tenth and plan to celebrate with a few days of turkey hunting. I got to shoot my first 3d of the season last weekend finishing with an even score on 30 target course. Things are warming up and getting started out here! Great job guys keep up the success and have fun at all your upcoming comps.
New Mexico- Troy Wood


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

paheadhunter said:


> Matt did yu get the snow they were calling for or are you gonna be able to get out on Monday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we did get some I havent been able to get out in the woods yet this weekend is supposed to be pretty nice


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Same here in PA. Hoping to get out this weekend. It's opening weekend here in PA. All depends on work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fm1876 (Dec 22, 2012)

2013 Silver Arrow in Prescott AZ. Put on by Granite Mountain Archers: 1st place finish in Male Open Class, total points 437 from 45 targets.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

fm1876 said:


> 2013 Silver Arrow in Prescott AZ. Put on by Granite Mountain Archers: 1st place finish in Male Open Class, total points 437 from 45 targets.


Great shooting! 

Glad your here Bow cephus, It should be a great year!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Some one tell me about the X Tracy 3 Finger.
Pros and Cons please.
Thanks.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Looking at that one too!!!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

MICCOX said:


> Some one tell me about the X Tracy 3 Finger.
> Pros and Cons please.
> Thanks.


I haven't fully dedicated myself to BT, but I have had a 3-finger and now the 4-finger smooth that is much beefier. The release is very simple in design and easy to set up. I've never had to replace the rubber band and I've owned one version or the other for over a year. 

I ordered the smooth version sight unseen and like that it's beefier, but like the finger grooves of the 3-finger better so I may modify the handle some on this one. Some people don't like the moving parts of a hinge over a fixed-hook style BT release, but both mine have been smooth, crisp and bulletproof in operation and I have the utmost in confidence that the release isn't any more likely to fail than any other moving object on any part of my bow.

One thing I did wish was an option, or came with the release, is a smooth thumb post instead of just the knurled post, but that is minor.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Highball.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

MICCOX said:


> Some one tell me about the X Tracy 3 Finger.
> Pros and Cons please.
> Thanks.


I bought the X Tacy 3 finger a few years ago to try out. Never had a back tension release before that. I had also purchased an older tru-ball hinge style release too. They worked off the same principle but the Hot Shot felt much better in my hand and did feel more crisp too 

Only cons for the model I had a few years back is if you are like me and prefer to have a wrist lanyard around you release so you don't you don't drop it that years model didn't come with a lanyard and I struggled getting one to connect to the release 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

I have the xtacy 4 finger, but only use 3 fingers to shoot it (I was used to shoot pinky triggered releases)
Placing the pink also on the release gives me the feeling I need to pull harder to get it triggered. 
So I left the pink off. Works better for me.

The release works fine. I shot it in training and competition. It's the first one I swapped to during a match (in 8 years pinky)
Scores didn't drop. 
I used to shoot several (Loesch, Carter, TrueBall) of this kind of releases, but never during a match, felt not confident enough.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

How was everyone's week?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

week has been good now it is snowing here and it is may 11th this weather is nuts


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

DBLLNGR said:


> week has been good now it is snowing here and it is may 11th this weather is nuts


WHAT??? I'm so done with this crazy weather.

My week was...well, let's just say I'm glad it's over.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Highball said:


> WHAT??? I'm so done with this crazy weather.
> 
> My week was...well, let's just say I'm glad it's over.


Got back from in Florida on Friday just to golf in the snow and hail today.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Has anyone been out doing any shooting lately? Got in a little time with my Tempest over the weekend. I just can't bring myself to put that release down and practice more with my X-tacy.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Highball said:


> Has anyone been out doing any shooting lately? Got in a little time with my Tempest over the weekend. I just can't bring myself to put that release down and practice more with my X-tacy.


I know what you mean about the tempest. I have been debating buying a nano or hunting use but I just can't get enough of the tempest


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

paheadhunter said:


> I know what you mean about the tempest. I have been debating buying a nano or hunting use but I just can't get enough of the tempest


hope to have a state championship win for hot shot at the end of june/
Alot of work to get done next couple weeks new release should be here any day now and new bow should be here next week.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Highball said:


> Has anyone been out doing any shooting lately? Got in a little time with my Tempest over the weekend. I just can't bring myself to put that release down and practice more with my X-tacy.


I've been working with both. The Tempest still gets the nod on the weekends. I work with the X-tacy during league.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

3 more shoots in the books for me. Had a rough week and didnt fair to well on one ended up like 6th then had 2 amazing weeks after I got everything all settled in ended up with a 1st and a 4th. King archers tournament they had a total of 108 shooters in the hunters class and I ended up 4th so I feel it was a great day.

Little issue though my old email took a poop along with all the staff info I am looking to order a new release but dont have the info anymore I made a new email add and shot one off to robin along with a pm on here and I havent got a response if anyone could help me out it would be appreciated thanks Matthew pm me please or shoot me an email at [email protected] or a text or call 906-239-2402 thank you


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Good job on the shoots! Other than turkey season, and one trip out to the range bags, I haven't been able to shoot much at all. I'm our project's only trainer and back in March the client told us to ramp up hiring again. I've held back to back training classes since the beginning of March. So far I've pushed through 140 new hires with another class of 50 starting on the 17th. Needless to say, my ability to travel to tournaments has been GREATLY impacted. From what I hear, this next group will be the last class for a while so I'm hoping to have more freedom to take time off and travel for shoots.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

can anyone help me out here


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone heard from Robin lately? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

Robin has been working with the disaster relief for the storm victims was told he will be doing this for quite some time.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

I heard from Robin the other night. He is just working crazy hours right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

Robin has been working 16-18 hour days and has been like stated earlier working disaster relief and said Monday he'd likel be back to semi normal.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

anyone been out shooting at all?
I have had a few tournaments that I shot here in the past few weeks ended up 2nd at a local triathlon shoot more of a fun shoot and I just recently competed in a tournament down in southern wisconsin and ended up 2nd out of 174 shooters only 2 points back of the winner the nano has performed flawlessly


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Only in my backyard from time to time. My work schedule has kept me slammed Monday-Friday since having to take over all the new training classes back in March and my weekends have been taken up with either preparing for the next week of training or home improvement projects that had been pushed off for far too long.

This Thursday/Friday are the 1st days I've been able to take off work since opening day of turkey season back in early April. I have all the vacation time needed to travel for shoots, just haven't been able to use it. Luckily, training will be over August 1st, and we've finally been able to hire someone else capable of doing it, so I'll be able to use a little more of my time off.

I'm really hoping I'm done with the training aspect of things at least to the point where it doesn't screw up my plans for traveling to bigger shoots next season.


----------



## 4x4buck (Oct 15, 2010)

I noticed hot shot discontinued the bow tie moon anybody have any input on how they liked that feature? I just recently bought a 3 finger and smooth x-tacy and noticed the click has a major delay before they fire. Im thinking the bow tie feature would be good anybody tried it?


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

how is everyones shooting been going


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

DBLLNGR said:


> anyone been out shooting at all?
> I have had a few tournaments that I shot here in the past few weeks ended up 2nd at a local triathlon shoot more of a fun shoot and I just recently competed in a tournament down in southern wisconsin and ended up 2nd out of 174 shooters only 2 points back of the winner the nano has performed flawlessly


Been to 4 3D shoots so far, Had a lot of fun at them. I think there might be 3 shoots left before hunting season.

Great shooting with your nano, that's my go to release too.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Who's ready to give some animals open heart surgery???


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Highball said:


> Who's ready to give some animals open heart surgery???


ME! I've been ready since bear season was over. Good luck this fall to everyone.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

3 more weeks here, gettin' antsy.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

About a month here in PA. The tempest has been shooting great out if the hunting rig


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Season opens on Sunday!!!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Ready for it to open here in PA


----------



## rampower (May 18, 2011)

Just nocked a bull elk down opening weekend thanks to my Hot Shot Eclipse. There isn't any competition or the harvest of a lifetime you can't shoot using Hot Shot releases. When it comes down to crunch time feel confident in your release and shoot the best, Hot Shot, hands down. 

How are other Hot Shot shooters out there doing. Lets see some posts.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats on the elk!


----------



## rampower (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Highball.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Congrats on that elk! Hopefully next Saturday the Tempest will rock me a PA whitetail. Great sign all around my one stand location


----------



## rampower (May 18, 2011)

paheadhunter said:


> Congrats on that elk! Hopefully next Saturday the Tempest will rock me a PA whitetail. Great sign all around my one stand location


Thanks, and good luck.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

how's the hunting season starting for everyone? Went out on saturday, saw a bunch of doe but none of them came into range for me


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

paheadhunter said:


> how's the hunting season starting for everyone? Went out on saturday, saw a bunch of doe but none of them came into range for me


Still waiting for a chance to get out. Its either been 90° or raining when I've been free.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Good luck guys, great bull Rampower. Glad someone can get an elk. I had quite a few close, just could get it done.


----------



## rampower (May 18, 2011)

oct71 said:


> Good luck guys, great bull Rampower. Glad someone can get an elk. I had quite a few close, just could get it done.


Thanks. The very next weekend went out with a friend and his wife called in 8 different bulls for them in less than 2 hours in the evening and only 3 of them were less than six points. But then again mine is already in the freezer. You never know what the next time out will be like, and if you think you do your only fooling yourself. Good luck and happy hunting guys.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Went out this weekend and filled one of my tags Sunday morning about 10 minutes after getting in the stand. Unfortunately, what I thought was a doe through my binos turned out to be a young 5 point. I learned yesterday that even legal shooting time can still be too dark when you can't see antlers on a deer a 40 yards with 8x binos. I'm glad I got the meat, and this means my little boy gets to go with me during opening weekend of rifle season, but I'm still bummed as that's not a deer I would have shot had I seen the antlers.


----------



## Bow-Cephus (Feb 3, 2009)

How is everyone doing? Lets see some new pics with releases included. I am a bit jealous of all who are flinging arrows at animals but only because I don't get to hunt till January deer here in New Mexico; you can bet some coyotes will be my target in the mean time. 
Troy-


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Here is my nano. Love this release!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Highball said:


>



I think you have a clearance issue there buddy. You might want to spray some foot powder on those vanes to see if the hit on your pee bottle. :wink:


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Lol


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

How are you Highball? How is the old man?


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Hanging in there. Pops is doing well. Took my little boy up to the farm this weekend for rifle season and the 3 of us got to hunt together which was awesome.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Had my first night of 5-spot league last night. Shot a 293/32. Need to make a couple small adjustments here and there, but I kept it in the 290's on the first night. I'm not going to beat myself up too bad since I switched back to my X-Ringers and haven't shot my eXcell more than a few shots since I started focusing on hunting in August.


----------

